# EMERGENCY, pigeon in garden with broken wing.



## jcrusader (Aug 10, 2010)

I saw it yesterday but had no idea about its wing. Today i saw it again, more close up, its right wing is far lower than its one. 

I phoned the RSPCA and they told us to take it to a vet. 


I've got some leather gloves and my old hamster cage

Its similar to this one

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:46&biw=1003&bih=510

My wife insists on help it.

Will the temperature require me to act in haste? It is rather chilly here.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Be assured you won't catch anyhng from it  Normal things like washing hands, like you would for any kind of rescued animal, after handling.

Slide your righ hand under it from the front, and put left hand over and round it's wings/body so it doesn't flap its way free, and pop it in the cage.

Put some old newspaper and kitchen towel in the cage first. 

It would actually be better in a cardboard box or similar to start with. If you have a heating pad or hotwater bottle, wrap well so only feels warm, and put in bottom of box. Put pigeon in and after an hour or so, try to give it a little *slightly warm* water made from 1/2 litre water and 1/2 TEAspoon salt and 1/2 TABLEspoon honey or sugar. That's in case it is dehydrated - they should not be given cold water or food if they are. Try a little pot of water first to see if it drinks on its own.

Don't leave it with a vet if they say about putting it to sleep.

Here's a list of wildlife places which would probably take in an injured pigeon.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm

(Is it a wood pigeon?)

Please let us know how you get on with catching bird once it's secure.

John


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for helping the pigeon. If it has any flight ability at all, try to 'corner' it in an area where his means of escape are limited. If you have any sort of net or even a towel or small blanket, you can use that as well.

Keep us posted.

It is nice of your parents to be willing to get vet care. He/she will probably need it.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

THe vet will almost certainly suggest putting it to sleep .In my experiencies with them they almost certainly do.Ive stopped taking pigeons especially to them as they have no time for them as well as other birds.I have rehabilitated many birds in the past.THey just need time and effort.Unfortunately it is not always a good ending,but at least they had a shot.John d has the right idea if you can not care for it.You are always better contacting a wildlife organisation.Good luck .


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

Where are you? If anywhere near me - Suffolk coast, I could help


----------



## jcrusader (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the help John and everyone else.

I got a wine box. Cut 6 air holes in it. Put a cut up slice of bread in it. Along with a tub of water that has been cut so the beard can get to it. (i put half a teaspoon of sugar into it. 

Its not moving much inside the box but it is alive. Is it in shock? 

This is the same 

I could not lure it in the box. I tried putting some food under but i already fed it so it did not work. I ended up putting it ontop of the bird then closed the flaps and gentle tilted it until it was on its right side.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Here* is a link to information on taking a pigeon to the vet and a list of pigeon friendly vets which might be of help.

There is also a list of pigeon friendly sanctuaries on that website.


----------



## jcrusader (Aug 10, 2010)

I live in Yeovil. However, I am travelling tomorrow to Northampton. Is there anyplace I can drop it on the way?

Yes i believe it is a wood pigeon. I just checked it again. Its sort of sitting in the common huddled form the usually do. I put some bread in any other food they like?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you make certain that he is warm and then mix 1 pint warm water with 1/2 tablespoon sugar and 1/2 teaspoon salt and offer him that first.

If he is warm and drinking then offer him some wild bird seed. You can also try defrosted peas (defrost them in hot water and serve thenm warm).

Do you think you could get him to this place?:

The Ark Wildlife Hospital
43 St Crispin Road
Milton Keynes
Buckinghamshire
NK13 7BS

07702 342415


----------



## jcrusader (Aug 10, 2010)

I first took it to the vet you suggested. I put a note with my address saying if they are unable to help it phone me. They phoned back saying (i did not know this) Apparently it was not the wing but a wound under it that had maggots in. She said the was no chance of it recovering and said she would put it down 

Such a shame there such nice birds.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry. Thank you for getting it to the vet. I am wondering what she meant by "recovering", so often they put woodies down just because they are unreleasable.  I found out that even my own vet would normally put down cat caught pigeons and I think the same would apply to any wounded pigeon.


----------

